# Dwarf Hair Grass with good progress!



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I planted 4 bunches (2 that were split to make 4) of DHG in my 20g about a month ago. For the first week or two they did fantastic, then they started to turn brown.

I use a weekly liquid fert' and then last week added some root tabs to help. I was also told that a cap full of Flourish Exell once daily will help.

Before I started the Flourish, I noticed that there is some new, bright green grass coming up. It's actually even starting to pop up in the gravel all out around and beside the actual plant... so it's spreading. (*I thought they didn't spread out like a lawn?*)

So, I'm happy for now... but just not sure *how to get all the dead brown stuff out*.... Can't trim it all the way down to the gravel.... and can't just pull out the dead pieces or the whole thing comes up... guess I leave it and the new stuff takes over and the dead stuff eventually lets go?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Congrats!Hairgrass does indeed spread like a lawn,its a great carpeting plant.

On the brown stuff,I have no clue.I have the giant and have the same issue.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks Bev! Well... if you have the giant stuff and have brown grass that isn't killing the plant, Imma' assume the same will be for the dwarf!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sounds like the plant just melted and then started it's new growth.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks Ben. Any tips on how to get the brown stuff out? Will it just release on it's own and I can get it out with a net?


----------

